

Strange imagery found in Java String.class binary - michaelneale
http://blog.catchpole.net/2008/04/strange-imagery-found-in-java-class.html

======
tptacek
This is getting really old, really quick.

~~~
jkush
Heh heh. For some reason I can't stop laughing at this post. Maybe it's
because it's 1 am and I'm punchy or maybe it's because somebody took the time
to draw Christ in Ascii.

------
aston
Posted by a man named Christian.

~~~
michaelneale
Ha - I just thought I saw a female. And then I thought your comment was doubly
witty - april fools == pagan festival.

